
Very hot drinks 'probably cause cancer', UN health agency announces - aburan28
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/very-hot-drinks-probably-cause-cancer-un-health-agency-announces-a7082991.html
======
octobyte
Anything that causes your body repeated strain/injury can result in cancer, as
the more likely an error the more repair that's done.

------
compil3r
The headline should be phrased: Repeatedly Blazing Your Mouth Could Cause
Cancer

